# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  alles wat je moet weten over antidepressive

## anne54

Er is iets ergs aan de hand in Nederland. We kunnen het niet meer opbrengen naar elkaar te luisteren, of we nu blij, verdrietig, in extase zijn, een schouder nodig hebben om uit te huilen maakt niet uit. De oplossing vanuit huisartsen en specialisten antidepressiva. Ik heb een vraag aan al de gebruikers van dit forum. Weet u ook dat het gebruik van antidepressiva samen moet gaan met injecties met B12. Hoe depressiever u bent hoe meer u uw B12 afbreekt. En laat u niets wijs maken B12 in pil heeft geen effect. 
Antidepressiva zorgen er ook voor de je lichaamsthermometer van slag raakt. Dan koud, dan warm, slecht te reguleren. 

B12 is een vitamine die ons geestelijk weerbaar houd, we kunnen dan stress verdragen, denken, zien en een uitweg zoeken uit de vaak psychische problemen die we hebben. Kom je echter bij je arts zal er eerst gekeken worden hoeveel ug er in je bloed aanwezig is. In Nederland is een waarde en wordt een waarde als voldoende beoordeelt rond de 225 ug. In Amerika is dit 450 ug.

Veel mensen die depressief zijn komen maar met een waarde van 125 ug. Huisartsen weigeren echter vaak zelfs als het in de bijsluiter staat B12 te spuiten. Ook als dit zou betekenen dat je geen antidepressiva meer nodig hebt.
Ook begrijpen zij vaak niet dat je deze vitamine elke dag van je leven gebruikt om stress af te wenden.
1 injectie helpt niet. Het werkt ongeveer net als insuline, je hebt een soort dagelijkse dosis nodig. Om niet elke dag te hoeven spuiten kun je elke 3 dagen spuiten. Je knapt binnen 2 weken heel erg op. En overigens laat je niet gek maken, je kunt het er niet meer aan spuiten voor jaren. Je hebt het minstens als je weer op niveau bent wekelijks nodig. De eerst 5 weken elke 3 dagen.

Heb je hulp nodig bij dit probleem kun je dit natuurlijk altijd vragen. Succes met het bespringen van de dokter.
Overigens van antidepressiva wordt je niet beter, je schuift je probleem alleen maar voor je uit.

----------


## gossie

Anne54, ik vind dit puur reclame voor Vitamine B12. (Ik zal niet zeggen dat het niet helpt) Maar ik weet uit ervaring dat ik AD nodig hebt!!! En ik hoef daar niet de dokter voor te bespringen. En je problemen vooruit schuiven, daar ben ik het niet mee eens. Jij kunt niet bij iedereen naar binnen kijken, Anne!

mvg Gossie

----------

